# Garage sale pick ups



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I came across these 3 built Mustang models for a buck each. Somebody did a pretty good job of building them. I bought and brought them home and have plans for some repairs and a few my own touches, and to find some missing and broken pieces...*

*69 Mach 1*







*70 Boss 429*







*65 Fastback*


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Those are in nice shape- not the usual glue bombs normally found!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Very cool, I dig the FastBack. Me too, I'm shocked they're in such good shape and not glue bombs!


----------



## TIM WILKINSON (Jul 15, 2015)

I always did like those years of mustangs . Great find.


----------

